# مخطط مسجد بصيغة Dwg



## barrosh (9 مايو 2007)

عدت من جديد بهذا المخطط لمسجد

لا تنسونا بالدعاء رجاءا


----------



## barrosh (10 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قصي الشوبكي (10 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووور اخوي


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (10 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخى الكريم


----------



## قليتان (1 يناير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه

جزاك الله خير


----------



## kho (2 يناير 2009)

اخى الكريم هو مجهود تشكر علية لكن عليك الذهاب الى مسجد ثارية الجبل بقلعة صلاح الدين الايوبى بالقاهرة التاريخية اولا لان ما قمت بتصميمة هو على نفس الاسلوب الموجود بالمسجد وإن اختلف بعض الشيئ عن الواقع الموجود بالمسجد الحقيقى .


----------



## وحش العمارة (2 يناير 2009)

*مشكووووووور اخوي*​


----------



## مايزنر (3 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## arc.iraqi (3 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخوي الغالي ...............
ان شاء الله نشوفك تدرس في مدرسة الباوهاوس......... 
قولو آمــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## م احمد العراقي (4 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## متميز100 (5 يناير 2009)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (5 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سمر الكيالي (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا----مجهود مبارك


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (11 يناير 2009)

مشكور على هذا العمل وجزاك الله كل خير .. إن شاء الله


----------



## aih (10 أبريل 2009)

شكراً لك 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## رمق العين (10 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير.....................


----------



## لمسا (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرا والله يوفقك عن جد حلو كتير


----------



## عاطف ميدو (13 أبريل 2009)

منمنتتاالللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (13 أبريل 2009)

*--- جزاك الله كل الخير ---*​


----------



## ahmed_d (14 أبريل 2009)

:14::14:جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## كريم العاني (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
وبارك في عملك


----------



## ali numan (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا,و*جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## محمد طابع (14 أبريل 2009)

merci pour les architectes arabes
med taba


----------



## shady.s (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (11 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابوالجعلى (11 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وكثر من امثالك ومثلك فخر لنا


----------



## م/سليمان احمد (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع كويس ربنا يكرمك


----------



## shosho tarek (22 يناير 2010)

رائع شكرا


----------



## نانسي الرشيدي (22 يناير 2010)

ربى يبارك ويجعله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## architect one (22 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك وجعلها بموازين حسناتك


----------



## ALRAND (23 يناير 2010)

مشكور وجزيت خيرا


----------



## rmra (1 مارس 2010)

الله يوفقك و يجازيك خير


----------



## القمر الهندسي (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## نزار الباح (15 مارس 2010)

ربما الموقع اثر بالتصميم ام ماذا


----------



## anvar (16 مارس 2010)

تشكر اخي--اين مكان التنفيذ؟؟


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز والله يوفقك انشاء الله


----------



## sky555 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكي وجزاك كل خير


----------



## عبدالله لصور (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك

>>>><<<<


----------



## انور محمد بيرام (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي .... جعل الله عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك ... وصدقة جارية بإذن الله


----------



## ابوEYAD (16 ديسمبر 2010)

الملف ما فتح معى ؟


----------



## عاشق البحار (2 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## architect one (2 أكتوبر 2011)

الأخ barrosh بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير :
سؤالي هل هذا تصميم لمسجد سيتم انشاؤه أم هو رفع لمسجد قديم ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmad nagy (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شـــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــراً جـــــــزيلاً وربنا يكرمـــــــك


----------



## نزار الباح (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير اخى الكريم*​


----------



## hgwkuhkd5 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله في جميع المسلمين


----------



## ممدوح دوام (24 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور ياأخي


----------

